# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  كيف تطفىء

## sam7jon

كيف تطفىءجهازك بعد وقت معين انت تحدده بدون برامج ولا اضافات ولا شئ

مجرد بعض الأوامر .

الطريقة سهلة وحلوة وبسيطة ومافيها اي تعقيد ومفيدة جدا -- لنفترض مثلا إنك كنت تقوم بعمل تنزيل Downloadمن النت -- وهذا التنزيل راح يكمل مثلا بعد ساعة وانت مستعجل وتريد الذهاب لمكان ما وتريد بعد الانتهاء من ال Downloadان يقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر باطفاء نفسه بنفسه و تكون متأكد بان النت تم فصلة وجهاز الكمبيوتر تم أطفاءة بشكل سليم

او عندك عيال وتبي تحدد لهم وقت على النت,,

اول شئ نروح أبدأ start

بعدين تشغيل Run

نكتب الأمر التالى



shutdown -s -t 3600

مع مراعاة الفراغ بين الحروف

علما بأن الرقم 3600 عبارة عن ساعة كاملة-- هذة المدة اللي راح يطفي الجهاز بعدها -- طبعا تستطيع أن تزيد المدة أو تنقصها حسب تقديرك و ظروفك

ملاحظة : المدة تحسب بالثواني -- يعنى الساعة 60 دقيقة و الدقيقة 60 ثانية -- يعني الساعة =

3600 ثانية -- واذا مثلا تريد بعد ساعتين يطفي الجهاز 3600×2=7200 -- وهكذا

بعد كتابة الأمر السابق وتنفيذه راح يظهر لك مربع يقولك كم بقى من وقت على اطفاء جهازك

( بالساعة و الدقيقة و الثانية )

[IMAGE]

الان -- لنفرض إنك رجعت بسرعة من المكان الذى غادرت أليه -- قبل الجهاز ما يطفى -- و تبي تلغى الأمر وتريد المتابعة في عملك على الجهاز

نروح مرة ثانية  start-- و بعدها Run

ونكتب الأمر التالى

shutdown -a

وبهذا نكون قد الغينا عملية ال shutdown  للجهاز..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً سامح

----------


## العالي عالي

سامح شو قصتك الفترو الاخيرة

مواضيع مميزة ومجهود رائع

إلى الامام يا صديقي

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sam7jon
					

كيف تطفىءجهازك بعد وقت معين انت تحدده بدون برامج ولا اضافات ولا شئ

مجرد بعض الأوامر .

الطريقة سهلة وحلوة وبسيطة ومافيها اي تعقيد ومفيدة جدا -- لنفترض مثلا إنك كنت تقوم بعمل تنزيل Downloadمن النت -- وهذا التنزيل راح يكمل مثلا بعد ساعة وانت مستعجل وتريد الذهاب لمكان ما وتريد بعد الانتهاء من ال Downloadان يقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر باطفاء نفسه بنفسه و تكون متأكد بان النت تم فصلة وجهاز الكمبيوتر تم أطفاءة بشكل سليم

او عندك عيال وتبي تحدد لهم وقت على النت,,

اول شئ نروح أبدأ start

بعدين تشغيل Run

نكتب الأمر التالى



shutdown -s -t 3600

مع مراعاة الفراغ بين الحروف

علما بأن الرقم 3600 عبارة عن ساعة كاملة-- هذة المدة اللي راح يطفي الجهاز بعدها -- طبعا تستطيع أن تزيد المدة أو تنقصها حسب تقديرك و ظروفك

ملاحظة : المدة تحسب بالثواني -- يعنى الساعة 60 دقيقة و الدقيقة 60 ثانية -- يعني الساعة =

3600 ثانية -- واذا مثلا تريد بعد ساعتين يطفي الجهاز 3600×2=7200 -- وهكذا

بعد كتابة الأمر السابق وتنفيذه راح يظهر لك مربع يقولك كم بقى من وقت على اطفاء جهازك

( بالساعة و الدقيقة و الثانية )

[IMAGE]

الان -- لنفرض إنك رجعت بسرعة من المكان الذى غادرت أليه -- قبل الجهاز ما يطفى -- و تبي تلغى الأمر وتريد المتابعة في عملك على الجهاز

نروح مرة ثانية  start-- و بعدها Run

ونكتب الأمر التالى

shutdown -a

وبهذا نكون قد الغينا عملية ال shutdown  للجهاز..






صديقي سامح مشكور ..

بس للاسف موضوعك مذكور من قبل في هذا القسم .
اتمنى منك قبل ان تكتب موضوع انك تراجع المواضيع في القسم .

وسامحني على التعليق ...



للدخول الى الموضع الموجود ........>>>>>>هنا*




*اخوك اكس مان*

----------

